# Santa Came Early



## CrappyFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

Found this under the tree.http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/attachment.php?attachmentid=1893346&stc=1&d=1419008030

So I had to mount it. But I told the wife I wouldn't use it till after Christmas.(LOL, lo softly). SSSSSHHHHH.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/attachment.php?attachmentid=1893354&stc=1&d=1419008293


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Sweet.  You are gonna love it.


----------



## CrappyFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

lx22f/c said:


> Sweet. You are gonna love it.


Just from using it in the garage on simulater, getting in some practice, it is awesume. Can't waite to get it on the lake.

I wish I had a bigger boat so I could get a larger screen. But a 16' boat dosn't leave a lot of room.


----------



## droebuck (Oct 17, 2011)

Awesome, your gonna love it. It's a game changer.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

That's cheating,can't open your gift till christmas.
Man I wish someone would buy me that for christmas.You sir are a very lucky man.Fish watch out here comes another hi tech dude with a boat and a bad arsh ff.Give us a report and some graph pics when you come back if you dont mind sharing.Love those di pics from lowrance,AND THERE CABLES AND PLUGS.Oh and dont forget the wipes since it is a touch screen.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Bluiis (Aug 20, 2005)

*Test Pattern*

Test pattern for your new unit.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

man did he ever..you musta been good boy,,merry xmas


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

very nice unit!!!!!!! congrats!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

A sincere congratulations!


----------



## CrappyFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

Bluiis said:


> Test pattern for your new unit.


WOW! is that really a test pattern or you were on a super nice school.


----------



## CrappyFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks guys.......I've been getting some grage time in and It's really nice. You can fly through the menues on the touch. It makes using my HDS Gen 2 keypad Lowrance much easer now.


----------



## CrappyFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

brucevannguyen said:


> That's cheating,can't open your gift till christmas.
> Man I wish someone would buy me that for christmas.You sir are a very lucky man.Fish watch out here comes another hi tech dude with a boat and a bad arsh ff.Give us a report and some graph pics when you come back if you dont mind sharing.Love those di pics from lowrance,AND THERE CABLES AND PLUGS.Oh and dont forget the wipes since it is a touch screen.


Yeah....no problem on the report and some screen shots.

Yeah, you can see in one of the pics all my finger prints. It's funny you can't see them with the unit on. I'll agree though keep the screen clean.


----------



## Bluiis (Aug 20, 2005)

CrappyFisher said:


> WOW! is that really a test pattern or you were on a super nice school.


That screen shot is the real deal.
Just can't see the smiles on the fish's faces.


----------



## scottmcp5 (Mar 30, 2006)

CrappyFisher said:


> Just from using it in the garage on simulater, getting in some practice, it is awesume. Can't waite to get it on the lake.
> 
> I wish I had a bigger boat so I could get a larger screen. But a 16' boat dosn't leave a lot of room.


Your thinking is all wrong, I've got a 12 Touch on a 15' boat. Also mount it on my kayak when I'm in it! Bigger is always better.


----------



## bamm (Dec 16, 2014)

That is awesome...


----------



## CrappyFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

scottmcp5 said:


> Your thinking is all wrong, I've got a 12 Touch on a 15' boat. Also mount it on my kayak when I'm in it! Bigger is always better.


LOL.....you got room for the fishing gear?

I just might get a 9 and put the 7 up front.


----------

